# Imprimante compatible MAC OS 9



## cible98 (16 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

 Je possède un poste sous MAC OS 9.2

 Je cherche une imprimante jet d'encre A4 compatible MAC OS 9.2

 Connaisez vous des modèles neufs compatibles MAC OS 9.2 ?

 Merci


----------



## ROB 59 (17 Avril 2007)

Bonjour
Une visite des sites des differents fabricants
apportera une reponse a cette question.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2007)

J'ai l'impression que cela va plutôt être difficile de trouver, sachant qu'OS 9 n'est plus développé et que par conséquent les fabricants ne développent et ne proposent plus de pilotes pour OS 9.


----------



## ROB 59 (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour
Cela n'est pas aussi evident 
j'utilise une epson qui etait associer avec un G3 sous 8.6
maintenant avec un G5 sous10.4.6
pour cela je suis aller sur le site du constructeur pour le driver
je pense que cela peut etre valable dans les deux sens ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2007)

ROB 59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Cela n'est pas aussi evident
> j'utilise une epson qui etait associer avec un G3 sous 8.6
> maintenant avec un G5 sous10.4.6
> ...



Ben, si les constructeurs ont développés des pilotes "OS X" pour certains de leurs anciens modèles, ça n'est pas pour autant qu'ils font des pilotes "OS 9" pour leurs modèles récent. Ça fait maintenant 5 ans qu'OS 9 est à l'abandon, l'investissement serait pour le moins hasardeux !


----------



## guytantakul (18 Avril 2007)

Je suis du même avis... 
Une laser postscript pourrait se contenter d'un PPD générique, mais une jet d'encre... À moins d'être bricoleur et de déboucher les buses d'un vieux modèle...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Avril 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> À moins d'être bricoleur et de déboucher les buses d'un vieux modèle...



Je ne vois que cette solution : Acheter une d'occase, assurément compatible avec OS 9, avec une préférence pour les HP où l'on change la tête d'impression à chaque cartouche.


----------



## M.G. (18 Avril 2007)

La gamme Lexmark fonctionne en USB sous Mac OS 9.2.2. En panne de réseau Ethernet, pour dépanner une collaboratrice j'ai installé hier une Z700 sur son iMac. Les drivers et tout la bazar à partir du CD d'origine Lexmark.

Si ça peut aider...

Marc, l'Africain


----------

